# Victor Martinez as your personal trainer!



## Curt James (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, not quite, but still pretty cool.

Triceps workout with Victor Martinez - YouTube

Delts workout with Victor Martinez - YouTube

Chest workout with Victor Martinez - YouTube

Back workout with Victor Martinez - YouTube

Victor Martinez - Shoulders Workout 2013 - YouTube

Thigh workout with Victor Martinez - YouTube

Biceps workout with VIctor Martinez - YouTube


----------



## ctr10 (Jan 7, 2014)

That was great Curt! Victor makes me laugh especially when he says "i don't know what that is"


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 7, 2014)

seen em...anything with vic rules


----------



## Jaws55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Question, and this may be revealing to how much I really don't know. But aren't shoulders and deltoids the same thing? There's a "shoulder" workout and another video for a "deltoid" workout.


----------



## Jaws55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Jaws55 said:


> Question, and this may be revealing to how much I really don't know. But aren't shoulders and deltoids the same thing? There's a "shoulder" workout and another video for a "deltoid" workout.



Nevermind, it's the same video.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 25, 2014)

I go all the way up when I do the triceps push down, it hurts my elbows when I go midpoint.


----------

